# Anche io ... il bud & breakfast



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2017)

Adattissimo per gli happy hour 

Si apre un bud & breakfast? :rofl:
Istruzioni per l'uso nel link
http://www.repubblica.it/sapori/201...cibo_marijuana_la_moda_in_colorado-159370634/


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2017)

e come no  mi manca solo questa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e come no  mi manca solo questa :rotfl:


L'articolo mi ha fatto ridere di gusto :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2017)

già... nuove aperture al lavoro e nuove competenze 
però prima di aprirne uno tuo, ti consiglio un periodo da impiegata per fare esperienza...
ma prima compìla bene il cv mi raccomando :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> già... nuove aperture al lavoro e nuove competenze
> però prima di aprirne uno tuo, ti consiglio un periodo da impiegata per fare esperienza...
> ma prima compìla bene il cv mi raccomando :rotfl:


prima devo diventare bud-sommelier :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Adattissimo per gli happy hour
> 
> Si apre un bud & breakfast? :rofl:
> Istruzioni per l'uso nel link
> http://www.repubblica.it/sapori/201...cibo_marijuana_la_moda_in_colorado-159370634/


 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


----------

